# What settings do you adjust to lower CPU temperatures?



## Gavin Z (Dec 13, 2020)

Hello,

My gaming temps used to be 90c+ and set off limit reasons, so I undervolted my CPU (i7-9750h) core and cache from -50 mV to -125 mV, which got me to 80-85c with no limit reasons, which I was happy with.

Today I've started playing COD: Warzone for the first time, and it's taking the CPU temps to 90c+ and setting off limit reasons.

Apart from undervolting, is there any other settings I should be adjusting to help me get a temp decrease?

Thanks.

LAPTOP
CPU: i7-9750h
GPU: GTX 1660 Ti
RAM: 16 GB


----------



## Rei (Dec 13, 2020)

What CPU cooler are you using? Stock or custom?
You could either re-apply thermal paste/pads or get a better CPU cooler.


----------



## Countryside (Dec 13, 2020)

Rei said:


> What CPU cooler are you using? Stock or custom?
> You could either re-apply thermal paste/pads or get a better CPU cooler.



OP wrote i7-9750h so its a mobile cpu its not as simple as changing desktop cooler , what you can do is make sure that your laptop cooler is clean and nothing is stopping airflow and reapply thermal paste like mentioned in previous post but I wolud reccomend taking it to a shop so an expert can teake a look at it. You can also buy and cooler pad.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 13, 2020)

Yea, when a new member posts a question without also posting system specs, its hard to guess which way is up. I thought this was a PC, not a laptop.


----------



## Faide (Dec 14, 2020)

Gavin Z said:


> Hello,
> 
> My gaming temps used to be 90c+ and set off limit reasons, so I undervolted my CPU (i7-9750h) core and cache from -50 mV to -125 mV, which got me to 80-85c with no limit reasons, which I was happy with.
> 
> ...


Hi i have a laptop with an i7-8750H (so very similar) i would try and push your Core undervolt further. I was able to get my core to -0.225v and my cash -0.125V and its been stable in testing so far. 
I also undervolted my NVIDIA GTX1060
You can also reduce your turbo core ratios. With my current CPU undervolt setting and my GPU undervolt i am able to run at max turbo ratios and for my MMO gaming my average temps are 82C. 
Some people have good results by limiting their turbo ratios to 3.6Ghz for example.


----------



## Gavin Z (Dec 15, 2020)

Faide said:


> Hi i have a laptop with an i7-8750H (so very similar) i would try and push your Core undervolt further. I was able to get my core to -0.225v and my cash -0.125V and its been stable in testing so far.
> I also undervolted my NVIDIA GTX1060
> You can also reduce your turbo core ratios. With my current CPU undervolt setting and my GPU undervolt i am able to run at max turbo ratios and for my MMO gaming my average temps are 82C.
> Some people have good results by limiting their turbo ratios to 3.6Ghz for example.


Hey thanks for this. The guides I followed when I undervolted all said core and cache undervolts had to be the same number, I didn't realise that was wrong.

Did you undervolt the GPU with MSI Afterburner?

Did you reduce turbo ratios with this section on ThrottleStop? 



http://imgur.com/jX6tLIU


----------



## Faide (Dec 15, 2020)

Gavin Z said:


> Hey thanks for this. The guides I followed when I undervolted all said core and cache undervolts had to be the same number, I didn't realise that was wrong.
> 
> Did you undervolt the GPU with MSI Afterburner?
> 
> ...


1. In throttlestop you can undervolt core and cache differently and its been proven to make a difference in many intel CPU.
2. Yes reduce the turbo ratios in the pic. So for example reduce every number by 4, so instead of 45,44,43,42,41,40 change them to 41.40,39,38,37,36
3.  Yes use MSI Afterburner, Plenty of youtube videos on how to do that.


----------



## rethcirE (Dec 15, 2020)

FIVR: Check 'Disable and Lock Turbo Limits'
IccMax value as high as it will go for Core and Cache.
Cores 1-6 change to their default values
Check 'Sleep Defaults' for both values.

TPL: Unclamp 'Long Power Max' value
Turbo Time Limit as high as it will go for both fields
Check 'Speed Shift'

Main TS Screen: Check 'Speed Shift EPP' and set to 0
Uncheck 'BD PROCHOT"

Options Window: PROCHOT Offset check and set to '0' or a value that changes PROCHOT 90C (Main Window) to 95C or ideally 100C.
AC Timer Res change to 0

That is what I would try. I have the 8750H CPU which is very similar to yours but a generation behind. Typically seeing 65W max from my CPU. I notice your max Wattage is nearly 86W which is high!


----------



## Faide (Dec 15, 2020)

rethcirE said:


> FIVR: Check 'Disable and Lock Turbo Limits'
> IccMax value as high as it will go for Core and Cache.
> Cores 1-6 change to their default values
> Check 'Sleep Defaults' for both values.
> ...


Interesting,. What does IccMax do?

Also did you not find your temps increase if you give it too much room for long term max?


----------



## rethcirE (Dec 15, 2020)

Faide said:


> Interesting,. What does IccMax do?
> 
> Also did you not find your temps increase if you give it too much room for long term max?



On my particular laptop the cooling is able to handle full turbo indefinitely if ambient temps are acceptable. Every laptop will be different so you'll have to experiment. 

ICCMax is the amperage that the chip pulls through the VCC rail. Raising this helps remove the Power Limit throttling, if you have it.

If any settings has bad results for you, definitely don't use it. You may find a 'sweet spot' that is better for your machine with another value.


----------

